# Hello everyone.



## Kriss (May 31, 2007)

My name is Kriss and I live in the midlands UK.

I have been interested in Inverts for about 2 years now and have a special fascination with Mantids.

I am currently keeping -

_S.Centralis_

_S.Lineola_

_H.membranacea_

_Popa Spurca_

_H.Coronatus_

Some of the above I am currently breeding or plan to breed.

Want to keep -

_D.desiccata_

_P.affinis_

_P.paradoxa_

When I've got the room and the money. :roll:

Also keep some roaches (not just feeders) and some Phasmids.

The Mantid Forum is another invert forum that I have used allot to advise me in keeping my Bugs but never joined so thought it was about time!!


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (May 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 31, 2007)

Cool! Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum fellow Brit


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome from Ohio USA


----------



## Kriss (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------

